# Work requirement for Anesthesiologist and Pharmacist



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello all:

I am an anesthesiologist Doctor, I have completed my residency in Pakistan.

I already have an Australian PR. I want to know if i come to Australia, do i need to do the residency again or just have to give a licensing exam ?

My wife is a Pharmacist, he completed her degree in Pakistan and have 1 year experience in the field. Same question for her, does she need to give a licensing exam only or there is some mandatory training involved ?

Thank you.


----------

